# Moving to Dubai from South Africa



## Paarlboytjie (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi there,

My name is Leon and I was offered a job in Dubai. It is a managerial position within the education/schooling system. I want to bring my family (wife and two kids, 12 & 8, along).

Do you think deciding to come will be a good decision? Please be honest and open with me. Tell me something about the cost of living, the general vibe of Dubai, etc. I also would like to meet up with somebody in teaching who can tell me more about Dubai's education system.

Regards

Leon


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

there are a lot of existing threads here that may be of help but you may want to give more specifics about what you're being offered, what you're expecting and why are you considering a move to the UAE.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

if you post your salary package people with kids will be able to tell you if the income is enough to have a good life


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i think come to here and see the new life for you if you don't like it come back to your country


----------



## Paarlboytjie (Dec 13, 2009)

*Moving to Dubai*



dizzyizzy said:


> if you post your salary package people with kids will be able to tell you if the income is enough to have a good life


Salary is USD 5,500 per month. Tax free of course. 6 weeks paid annual leave per year, plus accommodation. Will this suffice?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

on top of that, will you get a car allowance and school allowances for your kids? Otherwise I think you may struggle.


----------



## Paarlboytjie (Dec 13, 2009)

*Moving to Dubai*



dizzyizzy said:


> on top of that, will you get a car allowance and school allowances for your kids? Otherwise I think you may struggle.


Please help me. They offered free accommodation and everything. What do you say. Is life tough in Dubai or should I give it a try.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

what exacty is included in "free accomodation and everything"? are they paying for your kids schools and giving you money to get a car? how about utilities? medical insurance for you and your family? furniture allowance? or will you be in a furnished villa or flat? can you chose where to live or will this be decided by your company? you really should consider all those factors and is really hard to give you advice without all this information! please post your detailed package and people will be in a better position to give you advice. Life is tough if you don't make enough money, that's for sure!


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

We have just moved here from Cape Town thinking that we will stay here for a few years and save a bit... what a joke. Job offer was 10000 usd, after 3 months on the job, my husband's salary was cut by 15% without discussing it with him. So now we are worse off than at home.
We have a 10 month old daughter and I thought it might be good for her to start going to nursery school after she turns 1. 5 days a week for 5 hours a day will cost about 45000 dirhams per year. So maybe you should find out about schooling for your children.
Also find out in which area your accommodation will be. Some areas are really not nice. Especially since you live in a beautiful place like Paarl.
I really wish we decided against coming here but now we have to make the best of this.
Good luck with your decision. If you do decide to join us here in the land of sand, let us know. It is always good to have some fellow South Africans around.


----------



## TRIXIE (May 24, 2009)

Hey paarlboytie,
i've just moved from abu dhabi to canada after a 3 yrs stay there. life can be very good but everything with your new employer must be very clear. if they say accomodation is supplied find out specifics as how many bedrooms - villa or apartment, area etc or if they will be paying you an allowance. same with schooling - how much per child or is it at the school you will be with etc. 
We were caught out with fine print and could not save as much as we would have liked.
good luck with making your choice.
Can't tell you about working as a teacher in dubai as i was a nursery school teacher in abu dhabi on my husbands sponsorship
trix


----------

